# Realistic approach to obtaining an Employment Visa?



## Martytee (May 10, 2011)

Hey,

So, I'm a UK national who wishes to move to Malaysia and practice as an assistant architect/architect. I've recently graduated and am 25 years old. From checking just one architecture jobs website I can see there are lots of jobs in KL.

Now, as employers are not very likely at all to take me on board what with; a) having not met me in person; b) having to contract me for min. 2 years; and c) having to carry out extra paper work than domestic applicants, I imagine the most realistic approach is to travel to Malaysia on a holiday/short term visa and search for jobs whilst there. Once an employer hires, I'll get my visa in Thailand/Singapore/wherever.

Am I right in thinking all this?

Any help GREATLY appreciated 

Cheers,

Marty


----------



## asadkaludi (May 21, 2011)

Hi My situations are pretty much similar to you, except the fact that im from Pakistan, wanting to know did you found out something working for you ?

Coming over to KL next month


----------

